# cotton mouth????



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

here i have posted some pictures of what i believe to be cotton mouth Diseases

here is a link explaining the disease 
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disea ... mnaris.htm

here is my photo;s of the disease
http://gs24.photobucket.com/groups/c35/ ... G_1299.jpg

http://gs24.photobucket.com/groups/c35/ ... G_1300.jpg

http://gs24.photobucket.com/groups/c35/ ... G_1301.jpg


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

if links don;t work copy and paste them


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

pictures are extremely blurry... hard to see anything?


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

first 1 is very blurry try the other links


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could be columnaris (cotton mouth). Is the patch fuzzy at all?


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

yes it was before i started treating it !!! i was reading it gets into cuts and abrations and i beleive by the way her tail looks someone was after her !!!!!


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

been doing the med s since sunday almost all is gone !!!!! is there any other white patches that these fish carry that would be taken care of by the cotton mouth medication???


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

i found a very awesome article about this Disease

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html

it is very informative i don;t read much and learned a ton from this


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Great news that the patches are disappearing. Watch daily (for 7 days or so) after you complete the medications for them to come back. That's what happened when I had this...some of the meds would clear the patches, but they came back and I had to retreat.


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

did you have to sterlize your tank and filter ????


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

last day of treatment today !!! spots looking good . after this is all done do i need sterlize everything????
and my tank water is really cloudy not sure from water changes or what ????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not sterilize my tank and there was another fish in the tank with the sick one...he is fine.


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

ty djransome !!! it will be watching carefully i got a few scrathing on the rocks and they had ick before this so !!!! will leave note here how everything turns out


----------

